# Munay-Ki



## Életvirág Angyalka VA (2014 Január 23)

Sziasztok!

Azért indítom ezt a témát, mert nagyon érdekel, hogy ért-e el valaki eredményt ezzel a technikával, életstílussal, stb. - és nagyon érdekelnének a tapasztalataitok, észrevételeitek, stb. (Alberto Villoldo könyvek, Munay-Ki tanfolyam, stb.)

Nemrég találkoztam vele én is, de azóta sokat olvasok róla és sokat is foglalkozok vele - jó pár kérdés összegyűlt bennem, és még keresem rájuk a válaszokat. DE az egész nagyon érdekesnek és hasznosnak tűnik számomra. 

Ha benneteket is érdekel ez a téma vagy vannak tapasztalataitok, észrevételeitek, kérdéseitek, stb. - akkor kérlek, hogy írjátok le ide - természetesen a privátban küldött levelekre is igyekszem válaszolni.

Beszéljünk nyíltan és őszintén. Várom hozzászólásaitokat.


----------



## Életvirág Angyalka VA (2014 Március 21)

"I merely held a sacred space in which you experienced infinity. You did the actual work yourself." He was letting me know that he had created the sacred space where healing happens. The energy within that space and the assistance from luminous beings in the Spirit world empowered me to heal myself.
(Villoldo, Alberto: Shaman, Healer, Sage)


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 22)

Utánna olvastam a neten,mert most hallottam róla először.
Érdekes gondolatok,de olyan mintha összefüggés lenne a többi gyógyító technikával kapcsolatban.
Lenne egy-két kérdésem,miért 2012 dec 21 után hirdetik ezeket a gyógyító eljárásokat?
A másik ,találtam több cikket erről a témáról,vagyis mind ugyan azt ismétli.
Erre gondoltál,az árak sem elhanyagolhatók,szerintem,megér egy misét?

*Munay-Ki*

A Munay-Ki az inkák leszármazottjaitól, a perui Andok őshonos népeitől származó *Kilenc Rítusú Beavatás.* A Munay-Ki egy quechua (Peru és környékén beszélt őshonos nyelv) szóból származik, és azt jelenti „*Szeretlek*”.
*
Munay-Ki egy kilenc lépéses folyamat a múlt sérelmeinek gyógyítására: amik nemcsak gyerekkorbeli, de karmikus és ’előző életbeliek’ is lehetnek. A Munay-Ki megtisztítja a Fénylő Energia Mezőnket (Luminous Energy Field – LEF) az úgynevezett lelki salakanyagoktól, amiket e múltbeli traumák hagytak hátra. Ezen sebek megtisztítása után, (amiket esetleg már sok életen át cipelünk) szabadok lehetünk, hogy azzá váljunk, akik igazán vagyunk, az új emberi faj, a ’Homo Luminous’.

A Rituálék az emberi evolúció következő lépcsőfokaként szolgálnak, melyek idegpályánkat átrendezik és összeegyeztetik, hogy egy magasabb szintre emeljük az emberi tudatosságot.

A Munay-Ki egy kilenc rituálés beavatás, amiben egy ember – aki gondoskodást fogadott minden teremtményért – részesülhet, hogy a bölcsesség és az erő emberévé váljon. Ahogy megtapasztaljuk a Munay-Kit, érezzük az úgynevezett fénylő egyedek jelenlétét és bölcsességét. Ahogy rezgésszintünk emelkedik, eme fénylő egyedek segítenek majd utunkon. Annyit kell csak tennünk, hogy kitárjuk szívünket a ’Földőrzők’ bölcsességének és mindez a miénk. S amint kapcsolatba lépünk velük, olyan történeteket tudunk majd előidézni, melyeket soha nem tapasztaltunk személyesen, de amik mostantól a miénké válnak.

Időpontok*

*Energia Kezelés a Munay-kival és egyéb Sámán technikákkal:*

Egyéni megbeszélés alapján, hétköznapokon van lehetőség a kezelésre.
*Helyszín: *Boldogság Művészete – Budapest, IX. ker.
*Részvételi díj:* 6.000Ft/óra. Bérlet kedvezmény: 25.000Ft/5 alkalom.

Munay-ki energia átadás és oktatói képzés:

Budapesten:

*Időpont: 2014. Február 8- 9*., 9:00 – 17:00
*Helyszín:* Boldogság Művészete, Budapest

*Részvételi díj: *40.000,- _Korai kedvezmény Január 8-ig, ekkor 35.000,-._

Vidéki elvonulás:

*Időpont: 2014. Április 25- 27*.
Érkezés péntek, 12:00-ig. Esemény zárás vasárnap, 16:00.
Helyszín: Mátraderecske

*Részvételi díj: *50.000,- mely tartalmazza a szállást és az étlkezést is. _Korai kedvezmény Március 1-ig, ekkor 40.000,-._

*Időpont: 2014. Június 26-29*. *Angolul!*
Érkezés csütörtök, 12:00-ig. Esemény zárás vasárnap, 16:00.
Helyszín: Mátraderecske

*Részvételi díj: 6*0.000,- mely tartalmazza a szállást és az étlkezést is. _Korai kedvezmény Május 15-ig, ekkor 52.000,-.
A 4 napos elvonuláson (a 3 naposhoz képest) a Víz elemnél a meditációkat és gyakorlatokat a közeli gyógyfürdőben töltjük, így ezzel hosszabbodik a program._

*Szükséges felszerlés: *meleg, kényelmes ruha, zárt cipő, esőkabát, jógamatrac, vizes palack.

_Bővebb információt itt találsz: __http://munaykihungary.wordpress.com/_

*Munay-ki elvonulás – Inka Beavatás:*

*Ez a tábor főleg Munay-kin már részt vett jelentkezőknek szól,* de újak is be tudnak csatlakozni. A táborban gyakoroljuk a rítusok átadását, összekapcsolódunk az elemekkel, meditálunk, közösen gyógyítunk a Munay-ki energiáival, lesz napfelkelte nézés, tűz szertartás, egy fürdőben eltöltött vizes gyógyítás, meghitt hangulat és egy különleges beavatás amihez mindenkinek teljes fehér ruhába kell jönnie.

*Időpont: *2014. Augusztus 20-24.,szerda*-*vasárnap12:00 – 15:00 (Opcionális érkezés 21-én lehetséges)
*Helyszín:* Vidék (még nem pontosított)
*Részvételi díj:* 60.000,-. (Május 1-ig: 48.000,-. Júni 15-ig: 55.000,-.)
Az ár tartalmazza a szállást, a programot és napi 3 étkezést.


----------



## Életvirág Angyalka VA (2014 Március 25)

vandorcsillag írta:


> Utánna olvastam a neten,mert most hallottam róla először.
> Érdekes gondolatok,de olyan mintha összefüggés lenne a többi gyógyító technikával kapcsolatban.
> Lenne egy-két kérdésem,miért 2012 dec 21 után hirdetik ezeket a gyógyító eljárásokat?
> A másik ,találtam több cikket erről a témáról,vagyis mind ugyan azt ismétli.
> ...



*Kedves Vándorcsillag!
Valóban szinte minden igaz, amit írtál ... 
Összefüggés van közte és a többi gyógyító technika között: hiszen kontinenseken ment keresztül, valószínüleg sok helyen ott hagyta a lenyomatát (Indiából Peruba menet).
Minden magyar honlapon (és egyes külföldin is) szinte szóról szóra ugyanazt lehet olvasni ... hogy mi ennek az oka? nem tudom megmondani ... a magam részéről 2 lehetőségre tippelek: nem akarnak információt kiadni, vagy nincs mit kiadjanak, mert ők maguk sem tudnak többet ennél ... sajnos, azok akikkel eddig találkoztam ezt a 2 választ valószínüsítették számomra ...
És az is igaz, hogy a legtöbb helyen ez már csak a pénzről szól ... azért mondom, hogy a legtöbb helyen, mert biztos vannak kivételek is, bár én még nem találkoztam velük ...
DE nem csak 2012. dec. 21.-e után jelent ez meg - bár lehet, hogy Magyarországon igen, de máshol már hosszú évek óta elérhető volt ...

Hogy megér-e egy misét?! ... hát attól függ, hogy ki tartja ... szerintem nagyon sok függ az információtól, amit kaphatsz a mesteredtől ... így leginkább azt kellene tudni, hogy ki mennyire tudott elmélyülni ebbe az új technikába, az információk, amiket átad a beavatások során, mennyire fedik a valóságot ... 

Az Alberto Villoldo könyvekhez Magyarországon nem, vagy legfeljebb nem kevés pénzért lehet hozzájutni, gondolok azokra, amelyek konkrét technikákkal foglalkoznak (pl. Illumination ..., stb.). És Te vagy az első, aki beszélne erről a témáról ... gondolom, ez is elárul valamit?!
*


----------



## vandorcsillag (2014 Március 25)

Köszönöm a választ Életvirág Angyalka!
Hasonló tanfolyamot végeztem mert érdekelt,hogyan lehet természetes úton meggyógyítani a szervezetet ha már egyszer megbetegítettük.Csak olvastam a prána könyvet,a reikit,a gyógyító kezeket,az akupresszúrát,valamennyire kapcsolódott a munkámhoz.
Nem bízok a beavatásokban,az ilyen olyan mesterekben.Volt egy nagyon kedves ismerősöm,aki 2éve hirtelen meghalt.
Válása után magányosnak érezte magát és úgy gondolta,érezte,hogy most jött el az idő az ilyen tanfolyamok elvégzésére.
A gyerekek "kirepültek" otthonról ,így nyugodtam elkezdhette a tanfolyamokat,egymás után kisebb megszakításokkal.
Jöttek a beavatások,amitől hol jobban érezte magát, hol rosszabbul.A barátnője javaslatára elment egy jó nevű látóhoz aki megállapította,hogy soha nem kapott semmiféle beavatást,de a szellemvilágból kapott negatív lelkeket .
Nem tudom mit árul el,csak érdekel mint a többi gyógyító forma.


----------



## Steindl Peter (2015 Január 20)

Kedves Életvirág Angyalka,

Ha még érdekel a téma... 
Én 2013 őszén kaptam meg a Munay-Ki-t, amit egy nagyon komoly lépcsőfoknak tekintek spirituális fejlődésem területén.
Sok minden igaz abból, amit írtál, de a legfontosabb talán , hogy a Munay -Ki hatása nagyban függ attól, aki adja, és attól is aki kapja.
Perui származása Kedvesemnek köszönhetően bátran mondhatom, hogy talán kicsit nagyobb rálátásom van a dologra, mint az átlag embernek. Rengeteget olvasunk, tanulunk, hogy a lehető legjobban átadhassuk a rítusokat. 
Az egynapos átadás szerintem szégyen, szimpla pénzlehúzás.
A hétvégés beavatás már elfogadható, én is így kaptam. 
Mi viszont 3 szakaszra bontjuk az átadást (Dél-Amerikában főleg így csinálják) hogy mindenkinek legyen ideje megtapasztalni, feldolgozni a változásokat.

Ha továbbra is érdekel a téma, kérdezz nyugodtan, igyekszem legjobb tudásom szerint válaszolni.

MUNAY!
Steindl Peter


----------

